# Another question for the galco guys



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey all. Looking for a new tuckable IWB. I am looking at the U.S.A. and the U.D.C. What is the difference? and why?

I'm sure i am just being blind but i dont see it.

Also, how deep do these set in? I like the top of my stocks nice and deep. about flush with the belt. I used to use a (forget the name) small frame revolver stock with the right stcok extended into a lip, loved how deep that rode. fOUND A CLIP FOR MY 1911 HANDLE FOR SAME, BUT REALL WOULD LIKE A HOLSTER FOR IT.
Ah the changes in techniligy in 10 years.
Thanks
:smt023


----------

